# Question about HAP ID & timing of medical checks & visa application



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

HI all -
I'm planning to file my online PMV application on the 16th or 17th of August, once I have all my supporting paperwork done.

I can't get a medical check (in a nearby affordable location) until September 11, and they told me I need my HAP ID before the appointment.

I was under the impression that if I used My Health Declarations the medical check had to be DONE before I filed but now I'm confused about the order in which things should happen.

Can I get my HAP ID through My Health Declarations, then file, then get the medical check completed?

Thanks!


----------



## jimmy2014 (Jul 25, 2014)

IndyMama said:


> HI all -
> I'm planning to file my online PMV application on the 16th or 17th of August, once I have all my supporting paperwork done.
> 
> I can't get a medical check (in a nearby affordable location) until September 11, and they told me I need my HAP ID before the appointment.
> ...


Hey,

I applied online without HAP ID and did my medicals later. It is not mandatory to get medicals done at the time of application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Patient (Sep 10, 2013)

IndyMama said:


> HI all -
> I'm planning to file my online PMV application on the 16th or 17th of August, once I have all my supporting paperwork done.
> 
> I can't get a medical check (in a nearby affordable location) until September 11, and they told me I need my HAP ID before the appointment.
> ...


Hey there,

With our online application there was a link inside the application (just below the place where you upload documents) to get your HAP ID.
The link generated a HAP ID and a form that needs so be printed and taken to the doctor with a passport photo when you get your medicals done. We were advised we needed to wait for our co to request medicals so we generated the HAP id immediately and then waited.
She emailed us 9 days after we applied, requesting medicals and we had 28 days from the date she sent the email to get them done.

That was the process with our application so hope that helps a bit.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You can do it in advance the way you've described, IndyMama, by generating your own HAPID. The only confusion that could potentially arise is that you're meant to complete the medical and allow it to be fully processed before applying in that case. We've seen issues here where people who already have their HAPID but haven't completed the medicals have been unable to get past that section of the application until the medicals were fully processed. Also, even if it does let you apply, your CO may generate another HAPID for you if they ask for medicals right away... and then you've got even more confusion to contend with. It's more straightforward to do the medical before applying, OR wait until the CO asks you, OR to go ahead and apply without a HAPID, and then call the embassy and ask for one (you can do that, I believe) so you can get it done after applying.


----------



## edithclara (Apr 10, 2013)

29/8/14 - my CO asked me to generate my HAPID and complete medicals. I had already had a HAPID from last year but the CO said I need new medicals. Do I use the same HAPID as last year? In my online application I can't see any link below the Next Steps where it lists all the evidence you may require. In my online application is says "Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter. 
CO said if I couldn't generate a HAPID he will help when he returns on 3/9/14. Any ideas will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Edithclara - has it been more than a year since your previous medicals? If not, they shouldn't be asking you for new ones unless the ones you had are different from the ones required now (say, you had a medical for a student visa and are now applying for a permanent visa like the partner visa). Are you going from a PMV to an 820?

My understanding is that "My Health Declarations" isn't working at the moment - there was another post about it yesterday. I'd try again in a couple of days.


----------



## edithclara (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks very much. Yes, it has been 12 months, just. My colleague (I'm his authorised recipient) received a letter (Form 884) dated 2/8/13 which said "The applicant has been assessed against Public Interest C riterion( PIC) 4005 and meets the health requirement for the period of 2 years" I mentioned this to the CO. I may have misunderstood the reasons, the CO seemed to be in a hurry yesterday when he called - it was 16.20 on a Friday afternoon and he said he was calling me instead of emailing because he wasn't going to be until the next Wednesday, maybe a long weekend for him?. My impression is that as well as the medicals being more than 1 year ago, because my colleague has had TB in the past (confirmed inactive during visa medicals last year) which meant his medicals last year were referred to another doctor for review, that they need new medicals, this cannot be waived. My problem is that the CO told me to generate the HAPID, if I can't he said he'd do it for me on Wednesday. All in all, he was very helpful. I guess we hoped that luck would be on our side and they'd accept the medicals. Perhaps a more difficult problem is getting a new India police clearance. From everything I've read, everyone, even India citizens living abroad have trouble with this. He was planning to return to India in December for 1 month but said he wouldn't go unless DIBP said he must provide a new India PCC. BUT, a least he's reached the top of the queue and we know where he stands. SO, we're pretty happy.


----------



## edithclara (Apr 10, 2013)

After advising CO that I couldn't generate the HAPID, he must have done something from his side, as the link then appeared in the online application. BUT then problems with BUPA's online medical booking: 1. you have to put your names exactly as they are in your passport, but surname and given names are mandatory. My colleague's passport only shows a given name, no surname. BUPA said to put N/A for surname which worked. Also, previously with Medibank Solutions you could have your own interpreter accompany you. BUPA says their medical centres strictly allow entry only to those with an immigration health examination. They say they can provide a telephone interpreter for your health examination if you need help to speak with our health professionals during your appointment.You can identify this at the end of the booking process. If your language is not listed how can you be sure that they'll actually be able to find an interpreter?


----------

